# El A; the city and its friends part 1



## tigeruppercut (Mar 28, 2017)

A year in review since I bought a new camera in and around the city of Los Angeles. Maybe you'll recognize a few places! 

DSC_1686 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_1614 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_1558 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_1526 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_1520 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_1499 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_0351 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_0340 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_0893 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_0739 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_0312 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_0917 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_0506 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr
The best taco truck around. This isn't up for debate :tup:

DSC_0317 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_0578 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_0702 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_0389 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_1106 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr
My favorite way to get around this urban jungle 

DSC_0348 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_0737 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_0821 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_0426 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_0721 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_0819 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_0908 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_0479 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_0777 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_0978 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_0635 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_0320 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_0405 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_0316 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_0311 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_0880 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_0382 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_0730 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_0468 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_0317_1 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_0521 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_0368 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_0945 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_0794 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_0564 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_1099 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_0748 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_0476 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_0441 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_0670 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_0631 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_0441_1 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr
Hey's its me on a rock!

DSC_0744 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_0749 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_0416 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_0938 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_0531 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_0647 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_1110 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_1097 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_0377 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_0399 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_0814 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_0776 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_0659 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_1046 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_0372 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_0938_1 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_0902 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_1078 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_0689 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_0781 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_0520 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_0395 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_0758 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_0753 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_1017 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_0314 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_0629 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_0598 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_0334 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_0380 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_0741 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_0676 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_0927 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_0884 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_0693 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_0479_1 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_0388 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_0723 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_0846 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_0534 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_0617 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_0393 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_0787 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

DSC_0580 by Jarrel Lyon, on Flickr

And thats a wrap folks! Stay tuned for part 2 coming soon


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

:cheers: Awesome!


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

An amazing pic collection - and cool looking city.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Los Angeles :cheers:


----------



## tigeruppercut (Mar 28, 2017)

thanks for the love yall!


----------



## nick.english.dept (Jul 13, 2012)

Beautiful Set of Photos you have taken here of this most beautiful city.


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

Epic! You captured the vibrant soul of my favorite city.


----------

